# .



## Whileican (Mar 20, 2020)

.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't know what they are? Frame and finger grips for the 92 series of pistol? I'm missing something? Do you mean finger grips like in the Hogue wrap around grip for the 92 series. Like the ones that come with the M9A3 in flat dark earth? Yea, I do like cerakote.


----------



## Whileican (Mar 20, 2020)

Nevermind I'm an idiot. I went on Berettas site and saw there not for my model. Sorry


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Whileican said:


> Nevermind I'm an idiot. I went on Berettas site and saw there not for my model. Sorry


You're good, I thought you may have been referring to the APX grip frames by mistake when you said you have a M-9. Once you get the cerakote done post a pic...


----------

